# when syphoning my gravel



## lilvic21 (Sep 11, 2011)

when i use the syphon in my tank to i move the decor or do i work around them???????


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You can lift if you want. Just your preference.


----------



## lilvic21 (Sep 11, 2011)

ok thank you:fish10:


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

I will move my things around every few water changes. This way the junk does not add up under the stuff.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I used to vac' around the stuff, then once every few months I'd lift up the decor and do under it... but now since it's all plants and wood, I just leave them and go around.


----------

